# Reefing life



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So here I sit drinking my beer and reading posts from people I've met and others I've never met and wondered if my logic is followed by anyone else. This is usually how it goes for me so I don't know if it's the same for you. I'll give examples as I go or after.

*The 10 levels of reefing in my house!!*

*Level 1 *You see something I'm selling and we meet up either at my house or your house and you buy something that I've listed.
*Level 2 *You see something I'm selling and you come over and I offer you a beer...some people jump straight to this!
*Level 3 *You see something I'm selling or know I have something you need and you text me to hold it and I have no problem with that
*Level 4 *You text me that you're in the neighborhood and you're coming over...
*Level 5 *I hold stuff for you in my tank for more than 4 weeks. 
*Level 6 *One of us owes money to eachother but we're ok with that!!
*Level 7 *You are more than welcome to come to my house anytime and pick up frags for free!!! Yes Free!!! Hell, I get offended if you give me money!
*Level 8 *I start bringing you alcohol!! (I know three people that have made it to this level) Only problem with this level is that this means I spend more time at your house.
*Level 9 *I actually go to your house, pick you up, take you to LFS's and loan you an ass-load of cash to buy corals! Then I drop you off at your house after buying you lunch because you're broke 
*Level 10 *We go in on $600 frags because we're either that dumb or crazy...or a bit of both!

So, where do you fit in?

Anyways, this is my list. does anyone else have a similar list?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's my list:
*Monday* try to switch gears to get back into work, realizing I spent too much time and money last week on the fish tank and swear off buying anything more for at least a month. Think about how big the rrsp account would be if I had put the money I spent on corals into that account. Or the fact that we could finish the house renos sooner.
*Tuesday*. Feel excellent about not having looked at a single coral website, promise myself that it's possible to maintain this discipline.
*Wednesday*. Read up a few posts about what stores have coming in for new shipments, see what everyone else on the forum is up to. Start checking out reef builders blog, link into some US websites 'just to look'
*Thursday*. Think about what the tank is missing...........sort out schedule so I just 'happen to be driving by' some LFS, just to look
*Friday* arrange day so I have time to do a little window shopping, just in case something amazing shows up, as you never know where those cherry pieces might be. Drive home with a couple bags in the box that is always in my car.........
*Saturday*. Spend the morning with coffee watching the tank, make a mental list of what has to move or change, or leave. Do a head count on fish. Water change, clean glass, clean sump, clean skimmer, have a beer, maybe another, then all of a sudden it's dinner time. Maybe hang out with fish people for a while.
*Sunday* repeat as above, except try to get into shop to work on other projects. Generally fail miserably.
*Monday* swear that tank will not occupy all spare time and it is not necessary to go to all fish stores weekly. Repeat procedure from previous week.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I remember those days.... Now I look at the coraline covered glass box in the corner... count what fish I can see, check the water level in the sump, look at the skimmer, and think I should clean that, and turn it back on... Oh, and the GFO is needing a change from over a year ago... Should hook it up again too....

Starting a business is fun  At least I have found more time to make the list of things I need to do.... Water changes... almost 16 months from the last one I remember....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Alt, I had fun reading your "levels" 

I've only been on this forum for a little while and we haven't had the pleasure of meeting (yet!) but it seems to me that whatever level another forum member is with you would be a good level for both parties! 

Nope, not just buttering you up for a $600 loan or free lunch !!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good one Alt 

My reefing life can be described as rabbit holes - a simple, innocent activity that turns into a complex labyrinth of interconnected holes. There are no set levels for me, I suppose one day one of these will go to infinity and beyond lol. 

Some of you have already learned the hard way to be weary of getting too close to the gravitational pull of one of my rabbit holes, you may get sucked in...back away slowly and never let me see the interest in your eyes - you have been warned!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice list Alt. I'm still trying to get to level 1 on that list!

Crayon, you have two Monday's in your week...poor you!

This is reefing 101 round my place.

Search web for corals I cannot pronounce, find or generally understand.
Go to beer store, via 2 LFS and a few fellow reefers houses to ask how to pronounce the names, see if they have something bright I want to buy.
Drink a beer and watch tank, thinking how wonderful mother nature really is especially that I have those new bits in it.
Find a way to cram more in, because I just fragged half my tank locating new bits after drinking beer.
Yell at the algae and wonder why it grows. Scare my woman with my shirt off trying to pick hair algae off the back of the hidden rocks.
Explain to men in white coats it is okay to yell at algae, with no shirt on and leaving belly prints on the glass. Offer them beer hoping they don't put the jacket on me again.

That's how it goes for me anyway. I do change it up sometimes and hit the LCBO instead of the beer store though!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

omg... i'm a level 9?!? but i think i instigated level 10, so maybe 9.5!



altcharacter said:


> So here I sit drinking my beer and reading posts from people I've met and others I've never met and wondered if my logic is followed by anyone else. This is usually how it goes for me so I don't know if it's the same for you. I'll give examples as I go or after.
> 
> *The 10 levels of reefing in my house!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

paulie said:


> Explain to men in white coats it is okay to yell at algae, with no shirt on and leaving belly prints on the glass. Offer them beer hoping they don't put the jacket on me again.


Again? What do you mean by again?????


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Again? What do you mean by again?????


lol, it happens!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I would be happy at level 2...only problem is that I don't drink beer, so I would have to bring scotch and I assume a tent 

wicked lists from everyone!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Marz said:


> I would be happy at level 2...only problem is that I don't drink beer, so I would have to bring scotch and I assume a tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome to come over anytime and I have some very nice tequila to accompany the scotch.

Marg I would say you are around a 9 3/4!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I will certainly take you up on that. Will have to do it when the wife isn't working so she can watch the kids


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude, I have two kids and an empty basement full of playhouses and toys.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Marg I would say you are around a 9 3/4!


I'm honoured! Hope it's enough to coax another road trip out of you soon


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like the end of March will be the next road trip.

I've confirmed with a few shops already and they're expecting some nice shipments then


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Looks like the end of March will be the next road trip.
> 
> I've confirmed with a few shops already and they're expecting some nice shipments then


awesome! sign me up


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, I'm an 8! (Except you bring pastries instead of booze) 

If I join you on that upcoming road trip, I can bump up to a 9!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I'm level 6, really close to 7 if not there already. Lol.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

teemee said:


> i'm honoured! Hope it's enough to coax another road trip out of you soon :d


-
+1 
-


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Defintely at level 6 .. right Paul ?!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Paul you area solid 9


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I am an 11...

NEW BUILD


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Paul you area solid 9


-
+1
Absolute minimum for Paul=9 .
-


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Paul you area solid 9


I'm a nine sweet.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh man, I am a number two!! 

Funny my wife called me something like that, a piece of number two for the younger readers on the forum haha

Thanks for the beer Dave, and the great coral treats!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't see the one where you bring me a smoked chicken in exchange for a bunch of coral. . .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahahaha! I think that is off the chart


----------

